# Who makes the best night hunting light ?



## lingpau (Jan 5, 2005)

I am looking for a water resistant far throwing light to hunt coon and foxes. I heard that green light doesn't spook them. Would a green LED light be bright enough to do the job? I need a light that will light up their eyes at 100-200 yards and not cost hundreds. Is there such a light on the market?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 6, 2005)

A maggmod with a green 1, or 3 watt led ought to do it.
I'm not sure about which colour is right for spotting some species of animals. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 6, 2005)

Defianlty Red-Orange. Animals can't see the light like they can white/blue/greens. Use a 2C or 2D maglight with hotlips style HS, (be sure to use AA epoxy as the Heatsink slug is positive and can't make electrical contact with the negative side).

It was quite interesting to see when I compared my 5W green to my R/O light. The animals couldn't see the R/O, but their eyes glowed back. When I turned on the Green they turned their head away, or would leave!

I've used it on racoons before too. You can't be super close, as the sheer brightness they will see, but from afar it's great! You can see tons of eyes peering back at you at night!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The cool thing about R/O luxeons is they are 1W (run bright forever) and output close to the same ouput as a 3W white/blue/green luxeon. Mine is a S bin 1W /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It will easily throw 100+ yards.

If you want one I could build one for your for $60 + whatever for shipping. It would take about 2 weeks as I'd have to order in several parts from different sources. I've built several before for hunters and they always love them. Let me know by PM.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 6, 2005)

:highjack alert:
Just came to me: do human eyes reflect back at night?
:highjack mode off:


----------



## cy (Jan 6, 2005)

if you are tracking deer blood, take a bright UV or Dental blue luxeon. 

after 3 hours of tracking a deer. Was thinking to myself, just why did you leave the UV light at home????


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 6, 2005)

greenLED: I don't think so. I think animals have special crystals or something like cats that help reflect light into their retinas better, thats why they have good night vision.


----------



## BB (Jan 8, 2005)

Human eyes to reflect some (that what red-eye is in flash photographs). Humans just don't have as reflective retinas as animals.

-Bill


----------

